# Info on Infant/Baby Car seat and airport transfer



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Since I am going to Melbourne on June 15th, reaching on June 16th, I need to know, is it mandatory to have a car seat for a 8 month old from airport to the destination if we take a cab or if we go in a friend's car?

I heard in MEL the rules are a little relaxed adn we need not worry for the first trip. 

If i heard it right then i need not worry, if I heard it wrong then I need to know how and wehre do I arrange for the same

Secondly, I have to buy a car seat for the lil one the first thing I am there, where, what and how.. can anyone guide me please? since she will ne 8 months old, i believe we take the next level car seat, i am new to all this, dont laugh if i used the wrong term 

Last but not the least, what are the options for transferring luggage, we have a 100 KG allowance, that would mean 4 huge bags and a couple of hand bags plus two laptop bags, no car is big enough for so much stuff. Do we get big cabs at the airport that can accommodate so much? 

From Dolly's thread, cabs at the airports are way too expensive, is it better to book one from somewhere else? If yes, then the link please .


Cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i did google and tried checking random sites, nowhere is there any mention of what seats to be taken for what age group.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since I am going to Melbourne on June 15th, reaching on June 16th, I need to know, is it mandatory to have a car seat for a 8 month old from airport to the destination if we take a cab or if we go in a friend's car?
> 
> ...


Cabs run at a standard rate through out Melbourne. You can get a big cab for taking all bags its available at airport but needs to wait a bit may be 5 to 10 minutes to get it (as soon as you get out of the airport you can just talk to some security guys or helpers standing out side the airport they will help you out happily to find a big Cab). 

Where are you heading from airport ? if its to City, a normal cab charge will be 50 to 60$ and it might be slight high for the big cab.

I dont have idea about the baby Car seat. sorry 

-Neo-


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi neo

thanks for the info.

i will be going to Tulamarine, i think it is about 10 mins drive from the airport so i wont be shelling out 50-60$.


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Everything I read strongly suggests that your baby/toddler be in the appropriate seat when traveling in a taxi. The limited search I've done doesn't say if it's illegal, but regardless there is no way I would put my child in a car without also putting her in a car seat. Simply put it is the safest way for her to travel. 

You can rent car seats, but I can't post a link because I don't have enough posts 

For buying one, I would go to a specialty baby store. The staff have more product knowledge and can answer your questions and help you pick a car seat that meets your needs. I know these sorts of stores in Canada will also help you with installation. I highly suggest this sort of retailer over a department store especially if this is the first time you are buying a car seat.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi born to love

appreciate an honest opinion . thanks a ton for writing in 
yeah it will be first time i will be buying a baby seat. i did check some online stores, i think she fits the second stage, 6 months plus, 8 to 26 kg was one option, 8 to 14 kg was another option. will see what suits us teh best


----------



## BornToLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, your child would be in the second stage of seats. Because of her age, it would be best to go with a bigger car seat that will last longer. Be aware that the 'stage 2 seats' allow the seat to be installed rearward facing and forward facing. So it might show two sets of weight limits on the information. Typically you use the seat rearward facing until your child reaches the limits on that option. Then you turn the seat around and use it forward facing until the child out grows the weight/height limits the seat was designed for. 

Will you have a car right away? Will you be having another child sometime soon? Is she a bigger baby or petite for her age? Will you be moving the seat from one car to another? Those are all things to consider in addition to ease of use and if it’s comfortable for her. That’s why I suggest going to a speciality shop and getting your questions answered. You can always shop around for the best price once you decide on a car seat. 

Another option is posting on an Australian parenting forum for seat recommendations. You can look the different brands online. And do some shopping around for price.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi just wondering what kind of seat are you using at the moment is it the carry type suitable from newborn, maybe you could use that would be handy if you could take it onto plane too

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

For taxi yes and cars the baby must be in a car seat. In fact some cab drivers might not even take you if there is no baby seat.

That said 'buses' do not require a baby in a child seat. There are many 'shuttle bus' options (like minivans) that can take your baby to your destination (it's like a shared taxi). 

And if you book ahead they can also install a car seat beforehand for your arrival. 

Do a google on: Airport Shuttle Melbourne

Airport Transfers Australia - Airport Shuttles Transfers from Melbourne Airport and Avalon Airport

I know of several good ones in Sydney and we use them regularly if our trip > 7 days.

For buying I recommend Target or BigW.


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah as amaslam said, i dont think the taxi drivers will allow infants without special seats...once you arrive, i believe you would be able to book one which would have infant seat installed...

for buying, there are quite a lot of stores from where you can choose, target, big w, k mart, toys r us, baby bunting etc.. the last two offering significantly more variety than others...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

These are the rules for your child in Victoria:
Children aged 6 months to under 4 years : VicRoads


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Well I came here with my son @ 8 months.
You can buy a pram and the airport would give the baby pram to you during all transits in the airport and yes u can take the pram if u want to venture out of the airport as well.The pram would be taken away from just before you board the plane and would be back with you as u get down.
Now Baby seats.
I strongly advice mother's choice car seats for babies.Realible and safe.
it has AU/NZ standards.very important.
For taxi the child has to be in your lap and thats not a problem.
If it's a frend's car then better have a child seat.

Car Safety - Mother's Choice


the emperor model costs around 150$
If u want to hire one then type " Baby equipment for hire,melbourne" in google.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi neo
> 
> thanks for the info.
> 
> i will be going to Tulamarine, i think it is about 10 mins drive from the airport so i wont be shelling out 50-60$.


Ask for MAXITAXI...It fits the whole world in it.
Don't pack any of your luggage more than 20 Kgs.
It can be as many pieces no piece should be >20 Kgs.
This kinda packing becomes handy as the trains dont allow luggage >20 kgs/piece.
Tullamarine??
I guess melbourne airport has a metro train downstairs.
I guess its called Airport transfer??something.
You can go to Melbourne central and from there change trains.


BTW...50-60$ is normal here ....
I stopped converting AUD to INR....hehehehh)
you can try 
Australian travel maps, street directory, driving directions & aerial photographs - Whereis.com

http://www.melbourneairport.com.au/To-From-the-Airport/Overview.html


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

too much info to digest at one go, will make notes of it tomorrow or perhaps on monday when i am more composed.

thanks everyone for the info , special thanks to amaslam and cross . will come back for more onc ei digest all this


----------

